# Ten Little Known Alternative Plans from World War II



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

Some alternative plans from World War II that weren't really talked about...http://listverse.com/2014/09/17/10-little-known-alternative-plans-from-world-war-ii/



> Decades after World War II erupted, we are still examining how and why some events occurred. If the leaders had gone down a different road, what difference would it have made? In fact, many alternative plans were made by military commanders and political leaders. They’ve been largely lost to the mists of time but were given varying degrees of consideration during the tumult of war.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

Never knew of the Amerika Bomber and it's plans to invade America!  Thanks!


----------

